# NJ (New Milford)-Urgent, 2 male rats need home



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: New Milford, NJ
Contact: [email protected]

These two healthy boys need a home:









Linda is moving by the end of the month and cannot take the boys with her. "... their cage and everything will go with them. Its a great cage, very big and could house up to 4 rats. Please let me know as soon as possible, I have to be out of my current place by Sept 25th. They are both 11 month old males. Lewis is a grey and white hooded and Clark is an albino.

"It would be best if they went in a pair because they have lived together their whole lives and love to cuddle and play. They are not super socialized, but they are definitely not mean. (Clark is a little bit more socialized than Lewis) they love being petted when they eat and drink. I never had many chances to let them run free much because I also have 2 dogs and a cat. Neither of them have ever had any health problems. I feed them the right foods and give them vitamins in their water.
-Linda"

Posted for Linda by Raquel


----------

